# How to find a property solicitor



## rvh (Sep 12, 2015)

Hi I am just about to buy an apartment in the Peniscola area (half an hour north of Valencia)
Can any one recommend a good solicitor in the area,(English speaking) for purchasing a property, or have any advice as to how to find one.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

This may be a good place to start as I can't speak for the area you are in.
https://www.gov.uk/government/publications/spain-list-of-lawyers


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

SPANGLIGH said:


> Hi rvh,
> It's not in Valencia but the Spanish laws are the same for everywhere in Spain.


They aren't you know.
Each region is different from the other and even each townhall will have there own little idiosyncrasies.
The Valencian region definitely has it's own set of rules, LOTUP for example.


----------



## SPANGLIGH (Sep 12, 2015)

Sorry if I was not really accurate about the subject. I wanted to talk about the general idea or way to by a property in Spain and then of course, they need to get in touch with a local solicitor to do it properly in that area. Sorry for my misunderestanding.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

rvh said:


> Hi I am just about to buy an apartment in the Peniscola area (half an hour north of Valencia)
> Can any one recommend a good solicitor in the area,(English speaking) for purchasing a property, or have any advice as to how to find one.


I would suggest that instead of making your priority, the fact that the abogado speaks English, make sure she/he is a good lawyer and has NO CONNECTION with either the seller or the estate agent. Then get yourself a good translator/interpreter who knows/is familiar with, property terminology


----------



## rvh (Sep 12, 2015)

Many Thanks


----------



## Sunny Jim1 (Jan 20, 2015)

rvh said:


> Hi I am just about to buy an apartment in the Peniscola area (half an hour north of Valencia)
> Can any one recommend a good solicitor in the area,(English speaking) for purchasing a property, or have any advice as to how to find one.


Hi rvh,
I can highly recommend Glyn Moran.
You can find him gpsjavea.com
English speaking and been conveyancing on the Costa Blanca for approx 14 years


----------



## rvh (Sep 12, 2015)

Hi Sunny Jim1, Thank you so much for your recommendation , another question if you don't mind.
Would you know of any good builders that speak English. Many Thanks Ruth


----------



## Sunny Jim1 (Jan 20, 2015)

rvh said:


> Hi Sunny Jim1, Thank you so much for your recommendation , another question if you don't mind.
> Would you know of any good builders that speak English. Many Thanks Ruth


Hi again Rvh,
I'm sorry but I wouldn't be able to help you regarding builders in your selected area.
It might be worth joining Sell your stuff spain on facebook, there you could put a post with your requirements and then vet the replies. Wish I could be some more help.
Hope everything works out for you.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## rvh (Sep 12, 2015)

Hi Sunny Jim1
Thank you very much for your quick reply, much appreciated, good idea, and thank you again
Kind Regards
Ruth


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

rvh said:


> Hi Sunny Jim1, Thank you so much for your recommendation , another question if you don't mind.
> Would you know of any good builders that speak English. Many Thanks Ruth


Please, please don't choose a builder by the mere fact that they speak a little (or a lot of) English!

Choose a good builder recommended by reputation and then use an interpreter if necessary. Around here we act as go-between for many builders, electricians and plumbers - it's so much more sensible and safe.


----------



## rvh (Sep 12, 2015)

Hi Thankyou very much for your answer.
Kind Regards
rvh


----------



## Robors2 (Jun 12, 2015)

rvh said:


> Hi Thankyou very much for your answer.
> Kind Regards
> rvh


Have you had any luck getting someone?
I am also going to look at few apartments in February in Peniscola and it would be nice to know someone in the area.
Cheers


----------

